# Anyone have any digitech rp300 patches?



## jusrelaxin (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Hey,:rockon2: just wondering if anyone has any patches for some good classic rock sounds or U2 for this thing? much appreciated:smile:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2006)

do you have any for the rp80?


----------

